# PayPal problems



## Ian H (7 Apr 2022)

Some AUK organisers have been having difficulties with PayPal. If you are an organiser it would be worth checking that your account is not limited. If you're trying to enter an event, be patient but perhaps send the organiser an email to this effect.


----------

